
Top 100 Cryptocurrencies Ranked by Risk-Adjusted Return - spreadstreet
https://medium.com/@spreadstreet/crypto-war-zone-top-100-cryptocurrencies-ranked-by-risk-adjusted-return-d63d01ae3edd
======
getToTheChopin
It would be nice to have data on the age of the cryptocurrencies in the list.

I'm not sure that this data is meaningful if the asset is only < 1 or 2 years
old.

Volatility of returns (both on the up and down side) will likely decrease as
an asset matures.

~~~
spreadstreet
The spreadsheet that can be downloaded actually has the amount of datapoints
used for every crypto in the list.

It is a great point, and is even showcased in the section on volatility, where
the LEAST volatile cryptocurrencies were highly correlated with age.

~~~
getToTheChopin
Got it. Cheers!

